# صلاة لمار يعقوب السروجي



## samer12 (3 يونيو 2007)

أيها الأب والابن والروح القدس احرسني في صباي , وبما أني قرعت بابك مؤمنا فاستحبني كرما واجل عيني لأعاين رأفتك وأترنم باسمك ارحمني لأني بلطفك لجأت , ربي هب لي بحسب مسألتي قلبا نقيا وزين عقلي بحكمة من فيضك أتدبر بها في حياتي وأعني على الشرير بسلاح روحي واجعلني موسوما بسيماء أسمك منقذا حياتي من الهلاك 
ربي إني أحببت صيتك وتبعتك فلا تخزني . وبيمناك أستنجد لأنجو من الشيطان أيها الرب الصالح الرحيم لقد عقدت نيتي مصمما على أن أكون لك وأعبدك وبما أنني أصبت منك حنانا ورأفة فلا تخيب أملي لكن أغن عقلي من كنوزك مثلما يغتني التاجر ومن علي بقراءة أسفار الحق لأفيد منها علما وجد لي يا سيدي بفضلك أنا عبدك وابن آمتك 
يا يسوع ربي إني تناولت جسدك ودمك لاحيا بك فاجعل صليبك  سورا لنفسي يصونها من الآفات في صلاتي دعوتك فباركني بيمناك واجعلني  أيها الراعي الصالح حملا من رعيتك تبارك أسمك أيها الرب الكريم ملك العوالم وليبلغ تضرعي كهدية أمام جلالك الإلهي  آمين


----------

